# site down?



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

anyone else have trouble accessing the website until now?

it does this to me quite often


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

there have been some server issues that have been resolved form what i understand


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

They're having some server issues switching to a bigger server. Should be fixed very very soon.

There's a thread in the Site News discussion board on this topic that others have added to, including the mods.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

sound like too many beaslbob threads.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats what it is, too many beaslbob threads taking up to much of the bandwidth


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

<----- needs to go on a diet.


----------

